# Temperature/Pressure Suggestions Needed Heat Pressing Sweatshirts



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

I need some suggestions from some of the experienced members on this forum. Here's the deal.

I am using a Mighty Press Heat Press. I plan on pressing some 50/50 cotton/poly sweatshirts. The sweatshirt is red. Now for this particular design there's enough white in the design as well as red that I was actually thinking of using a transfer for light colors as I do want the white to appear on the shirt. And it would not be bad if SOME of the red from the sweatshirt actually bled through to the design. Will be using Jetpro Softstretch paper.

However, if a dark transfer is best, then I will go with that. I will be using Imprintables Warehouse Inkjet for Dark paper if I go this route. Given this situation, I'm inquiring what is the best pressure setting, time, and heat to use? I know a lot of folks here are saying to experiment. That's if I could get my hands on really cheap sweatshirts to practice on. But right now, that's not the case and I have a business I am trying to run. I'm coming up on 1 year in 4 months and my partners and I are fully intent on breaking that stat about a majority of new businesses failing within one year.

All suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

You can practice a LOT on ONE sweatshirt. No one says you only have to press on it once! You can even cut it up ... hey, if you really need the practice !

Anyway, I don't do anything different for my sweatshirts, except feed them over the platen so they aren't so thick. Same temp, same time as my t-shirts of the same style transfer.


----------

